# How Do You Carbonate Your Keg?



## cloudy (13/9/07)

Hi all,

No matter how many people i ask, they all have there own procedures for carbonating a keg. some things seem to work for some and not for others. So i'm just wondering how do YOU carbonate YOUR keg?  

Very interested to see how many different ways you guys come up with even if the differences are only slight.

hope to hear from you.

:beer: 

Cloudy.


----------



## Maple (13/9/07)

After trying a few different ways, I have resigned myself to just connecting one of the gas fittings to it, and leaving it on the serve pressure for about a week before I try it...(well that's the concept - never made it a week before cracking the seal; though) 

Maple


----------



## randyrob (13/9/07)

i just hook the keg up at serving pressure and wait for it to carbonate over the space of a week.


----------



## Steve (13/9/07)

cloudy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No matter how many people i ask, they all have there own procedures for carbonating a keg. some things seem to work for some and not for others. So i'm just wondering how do YOU carbonate YOUR keg?
> 
> ...




ME? I force carbonate - Ross method. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## barneyhanway (13/9/07)

I hook up the beer out post to the co2 (gotta love those John Guest fittings), set at 30psi and rock for slightly under 2 minutes.
Back in the fridge, leave for a day, vent the head pressure and pour.


----------



## mfdes (13/9/07)

I force carbonate using Ross's method in the wiki. 
I do this to put in ~1.5 volumes of CO2 and then turn on the gas and taste it for a few days. The beer will go though a sweet spot in terms of carbonation and then start tasting less good. That's when you're overcarbonated. Vent a bit of pressure from the keg, leave it for a couple of days, and the headspace pressure will equilibrate with the level of carbonation. Then I make a note on masking tape on the keg and maintain that level for the rest of the time. 

Credit where credit's due: I learned this method from a podcast of the Jamil Show.

MFS :beer:


----------



## tangent (13/9/07)

Steve, i think anything involving adding CO2 from a bottle to a keg is classed as force carbonating.

I put a heap of pressure on the keg and keep topping up, each time lowering the pressure until after a week, it's sitting on pouring pressure. (force carbonating)


----------



## Cracka (13/9/07)

Force carb. Ross method


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

I do it two ways. If im not in a hurry i hook up the gas, set it pouring pressure and leave it for 5-6 days. Comes out perfect everytime and have never stuffed a keg this way.

Got ansty the other night with a keg and really forced carb'd it. Got the keg down to 2degrees, Gas Line on, dial up to 300kpa and rock for 1 minute and diconnect gas, and wak keg in fridge. Waited say 2 hours, backed the pressure right off and it was car'd and cold! In fact a little too over carb'd for my liking of a lager.

Anyways too many variables - gas line, length, pouring pressure etc etc. Not gonna be the same for everyone.


----------



## Jerry (13/9/07)

tangent said:


> I put a heap of pressure on the keg and keep topping up, each time lowering the pressure until after a week, it's sitting on pouring pressure. (force carbonating)




Similar to tangent.

After the beer is kegged I gas to 300kpa and shake the crap out of it. I repeat this 5 times.

The keg then either gets stored at cellar temp or goes straight into the fridge. Once its in the fridge I then just do as tangent does.

No great hurry to get it carbonated if you've got other kegs to drink.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/9/07)

Same here

Gas to beer out post (easy with the john guest fittings - I'm thinking of getting another Beer QD and a JG splitter and having this line out side the fridge exclusively for force carbonating)

Rock the keg for 70 secs @ 300kpa - though this is a little under carbed for me - i'm gonna have a go at 80-90 secs next time

I've been leaving the gas on at pouring pressure a couple of days to stabilise 

Cheers



barneyhanway said:


> I hook up the beer out post to the co2 (gotta love those John Guest fittings), set at 30psi and rock for slightly under 2 minutes.
> Back in the fridge, leave for a day, vent the head pressure and pour.


----------



## enoch (13/9/07)

Crash chill fermenter overnight, keg, hookup to gas at serving pressure, rock it like crazy for a few minutes. Gets it 90% on the money and certainly fit to drink.


----------



## Lukes (13/9/07)

*F*orce *C*arb* R*oss *M*ethod.


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Same here
> 
> Gas to beer out post (easy with the john guest fittings - I'm thinking of getting another Beer QD and a JG splitter and having this line out side the fridge exclusively for force carbonating)
> 
> ...




Just intreseted to find out why you put the gas diconnect on the beer out post? I alsways got told the beer post is the beer post and the gas post is the gas...mix the two and be spending another $200 on a regulator?


----------



## TidalPete (13/9/07)

randyrob said:


> i just hook the keg up at serving pressure and wait for it to carbonate over the space of a week.



Ditto! Except if I am in a hurry. I then use the "Ross Method". Have a gas line outside of the fridge especially for this purpose but I roll the keg with my foot rather than rock it (easier).

:beer:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/9/07)

Connecting the gas to the beer post forces the gas to the bottom of the keg and up through the beer - thereby carbonating the keg

People achieve the same result through the gas post by putting the keg on its side and then shaking - so that the gas in post is submerged in the beer

Simply turning the pressure up to 300kpa on the gas in post and not laying it on its side will not carbonate the keg in 50 secs

Hope that makes sense

Effectivly by using a beer QD connected the the gas allows for forced carbonation via the ross method with out putting the keg on its side

Cheers

Edit: Also connecting the gas to the beer post should not put beer into the reg if the keg is not carbonated or the gas is turned on before connecting - a check valve will stop this happening in any event

Edit 2: I just re-read the question - I actually swap the QD's so the gas line has a beer QD on it - cheers


----------



## Maple (13/9/07)

Just use a liquid out JG fitting on the gas line to attach to the Beer out post... simple


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Connecting the gas to the beer post forces the gas to the bottom of the keg and up through the beer - thereby carbonating the keg
> 
> People achieve the same result through the gas post by putting the keg on its side and then shaking - so that the gas in post is submerged in the beer
> 
> ...



Interesting. I only ever connect the gas to the gas and mine carb's up fine @ 300 kpa rocking (approx 50-60 secs). 

makes sense that the gas would travel to the bottom of the keg and back up through the beer your way as there is no gas dip tupe....


----------



## roger mellie (13/9/07)

If I am doing a bitter - I chuck a bit of Dextrose into the keg , shake and leave for 3 weeks - I just like the difference with natural carbonation for lower carbed beer.

Otherwise

The Ross Method - seldom for longer than 45 seconds.

RM


----------



## gundaroo (13/9/07)

i do both ways, fill keg,burp,chill overnight then load to 40psi,reduce pressure when ready to pour,can be two to three days later.
the other way is load 10 teaspoons sugar into corny,fill then shake and store.
same with 50 litre keg,use 20 teaspoons,roll as too heavy to lift and shake.
beats bottling


----------



## crundle (13/9/07)

The first time was done with ross method with cold beer in keg but got overcarbonated, so used the excellent wiki xl file to set regulator to pouring pressure and then kept venting excess out of the keg till it came good. 

This took me two days, so still a little quicker than leaving it for a week on pouring pressure, but my beer has a fair amount of sediment, and that has taken 3 days to clear nicely. 

So if sediment is an issue for you, might be an idea to go the slow method and not disturb your beer, or if you are lucky enough to have a filter (on my wish list now) then forced is good but err on the side of not quite enough carbonation.

Crundle

btw, anyone got a link to an easy diy beer filter setup? been looking for links, but pretty busy with essays to write for uni, so not much time to look atm....


----------



## Hashie (13/9/07)

Not to many who naturally carb their kegs.

I do... usually with ~74 grams of sugar per keg.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/9/07)

Hashie said:


> Not to many who naturally carb their kegs.
> 
> I do... usually with ~74 grams of sugar per keg.



It's just great to be drinking a beer 2 weeks after making it
1 week primary
1 week secondary 
rack to keg - force carb - wait 10 mins - and drink!

I've been tempted to naturally carb - but I don't have the patience to wait for the beer to clear up again 
Cheers


----------



## Hashie (13/9/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> It's just great to be drinking a beer 2 weeks after making it
> 1 week primary
> 1 week secondary
> rack to keg - force carb - wait 10 mins - and drink!
> ...



That's the advantage of having 11 kegs. Plenty of time for them to carb and clear 

Cheers


----------



## PSB (13/9/07)

I also hook up the beer out post to the co2 and set the pressure to 120kpa. 
I then rock the keg until it stops taking anymore gas. This usually takes about 5 min. 
Leave for a few hours, let off the pressure from the head, reconnect the gas at pouring pressure and off you go. 
Works a treat for me everytime.
Of course you need to chill your keg first before you attempt this procedure


----------



## tangent (13/9/07)

i've been using unfermented wort to carbonate my weizens in the keg
works well!


----------



## yardy (13/9/07)

ROSS.


----------



## Doogiechap (13/9/07)

A reduced Ross method for a bit more of a safety margin from overcarbing then just leave at my 100kPa serving pressure for a few more days to finish the job.  
I lack the patience in waiting for a week before having a crack at a fresh keg  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## cloudy (13/9/07)

Thanks for all of your replies, i'm not to far off setting up my first 50L keg.

let you know how i go.

cheers,

Cloudy.


----------



## mark_m (13/9/07)

Another variation:
23l squat kegs, filled from "clearing cube" (in fridge 2 days min), purge headspace 3x, crank up to 250kpa, lay on side so gas inlet is submerged.
When bubbling stops, rock 30-50x, repeat until 3 minutes have elapsed.
Disconnect gas.
When ready to serve, release gas, re-pressurise & pour.
Can drink within 1/2 hour, but works best if left in the fridge overnight at serving pressure.
Works well with my setup - good luck with yours & welcome to kegging.
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## cloudy (14/9/07)

mark_m said:


> Another variation:
> 23l squat kegs, filled from "clearing cube" (in fridge 2 days min), purge headspace 3x, crank up to 250kpa, lay on side so gas inlet is submerged.
> When bubbling stops, rock 30-50x, repeat until 3 minutes have elapsed.
> Disconnect gas.
> ...


Thanks Mark :beer:


----------



## jeremy (14/9/07)

Just read this thread to the end and surprised nobody uses the method that I use! I rack to the keg, burp it, stick it in the fridge and set the reg to 270kpa. 48hrs later with no shaking shes ready to go.

Anyone else do this?

Jeremy.


----------



## cloudy (14/9/07)

jeremy said:


> Just read this thread to the end and surprised nobody uses the method that I use! I rack to the keg, burp it, stick it in the fridge and set the reg to 270kpa. 48hrs later with no shaking shes ready to go.
> 
> Anyone else do this?
> 
> Jeremy.


hey Jeremy,

forgive me i'm new to kegging. a couple of people have mentioned burping, what is that. do you just put some pressure up it's backside and chuck it in the fridge? :huh: 

:beer: 

Cloudy.


----------



## razz (14/9/07)

Burping is the venting of CO2 through the relief to push any 02 out.


----------



## danman (14/9/07)

jeremy said:


> Just read this thread to the end and surprised nobody uses the method that I use! I rack to the keg, burp it, stick it in the fridge and set the reg to 270kpa. 48hrs later with no shaking shes ready to go.
> 
> Anyone else do this?
> 
> Jeremy.




this is how i pressurise my kegs,but i set my reg to 300kpa. much the same technique. burp keg for 5 secs they bump to 300kpa,chill for 24-72 hrs then vent gas to 100 kpa-my pouring pressure

cheers,dan


----------



## bugwan (14/9/07)

I use the Ross method, generally for about 50 seconds. Drinking it about 40 seconds later...

6 days from Grain to Brain is my best effort....although it was pretty green! A wheatie, of course.


----------



## DWC (14/9/07)

I rack to keg, shake, burp and set at 350Kpa for 24Hrs. 
Then just back it off to serving presure. Works for me.

Dave


----------



## Kingy (14/9/07)

i have 2 taps and 4 kegs and each keg usually hits the tap at aroud 3 weeeks, so its aged fairlywell. Alltho im still learnin 

edit:dont remember posting this post.Doppelbock knocked me for a 6 last night. Back on topic anyway i just hook em up at 120kpa by the time a keg runs out the next one is carbed up to 120kpa and poured at the same pressure. Simple really


----------



## grinder (14/9/07)

Chill-Filter-300kpa pressure-Shake the shit out of it for 45-50 secs- DRINK. 
Usually 1 week after brew day (when fermentation ceases of course).
Yes, I hate waiting.
Got 6 kegs (always in use) so by the time I get down to the bottom of a keg It's aged nicely and mellowed out a bit. However, for the record IMO your beer does not change that much from 1 week to 6 months. I think it's perfectly drinkable as soon as fermentation has ceases and is chilled and carbonated. Especially if you filter. It just seems to smooth out a bit with time.
My 2c worth 
Cheers


----------



## KGB (15/9/07)

Ross method. I just hook up the gas to the gas post and put the keg on its side with the gas at the lowest point and shake away.


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

jeremy said:


> Just read this thread to the end and surprised nobody uses the method that I use! I rack to the keg, burp it, stick it in the fridge and set the reg to 270kpa. 48hrs later with no shaking shes ready to go.
> 
> Anyone else do this?
> 
> Jeremy.



yep thats what i do

50 liter keg. Filter into it, seal it up hot and put it in the fridge. Set reg to 250lpa and leave for 3 days.

back off to 75kpa pouring pressure and off you go.

cheers


----------



## Darren (15/9/07)

KGB said:


> Ross method. I just hook up the gas to the gas post and put the keg on its side with the gas at the lowest point and shake away.




Whats the Ross method? Maybe he should give due credit to whoever put him onto it  . If I recall, its actually called "force carbonation".

cheers

Darren


----------



## oldbugman (15/9/07)

isnt forced carbonation just carbonating with the use of gas rather than the use of priming sugar+yeast doing its thing(natural carbonation)?


----------



## KGB (15/9/07)

Of course its just force carbonation, but as Oldbugman said, force carbonation is simply using gas under pressure to carbonate the beer instead of priming the beer with sugar etc.
"The Ross Method" is just a name used on here to describe a fast method of force carb'ing. I'm sure it wasn't _invented_ by Ross (its kind of like trying to pinpoint who invented socks or something), but until someone comes up with a better name than that, the Ross Method it is!

EDIT: The Ross Method is in the Wiki or in an airlocked thread somewhere around here... A search will find it in a jiffy if anyone cares


----------



## Eugene (15/9/07)

Mmmmmm, the old hook her up and leave it seems to be popular.

I have only done it once, took a little longer to reach the carb level I like, which may be over carbed to some but suits me.

now I have a few "IN THE BANK", so to speak, I will use the" hook her up method", now on to be known as the HHUM.

As for the 50 for the Beach in December Cloudy, I spoke to Mark at Marks Home Brew yesterday, he said to brew as normal, rack into keg, throw on 400-450G of Dex, and leave for 2 weeks at brewing temp, then chill for a few days before we go, easy.

I am putting down a 50 lt brew of Morgans Stockman Drought, with 3 Kg of Malt +, two plugs of hops, one Steeped, the other dry hopped,
that and a 20lt of Bourbon and Coke and a 20lt of Rum and coke will be my Donation to the end of year Bash.


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

Darren said:


> Whats the Ross method? Maybe he should give due credit to whoever put him onto it  . If I recall, its actually called "force carbonation".
> 
> cheers
> 
> Darren



 you question......  

I heard ross invented socks too :lol: 

hey Eugene..... i have a chart for bulk priming that i and many others have used for years

It works a treat. Much research, under and over carbed beers and plotting charts went into creating this and it gives me spot on carb levels every time.

after my first 12 months of home brewing i got sick of havinghalf flat beers or gushers with the ocasional good one.

I was putting a tspoon of dex in each bottle and it just didnt work. All my beers were different gravities using different yeasts. when i started to bulk prime i figured that there had to be a way to calculate the amount of sugar needed. Im like that. My kids tell me im like bob the builder. can we fix it.......

I took all the variables into acount and made a formula to calculate it. i made the chart from that it was spot on.

I have how i worked it out written down somewhere if anyones interested. I have a beer to rack so not going into it just now.

cheers 

View attachment PRIMING_CHART.xls


----------



## cloudy (15/9/07)

Eugene said:


> Mmmmmm, the old hook her up and leave it seems to be popular.
> 
> I have only done it once, took a little longer to reach the carb level I like, which may be over carbed to some but suits me.
> 
> ...


nice work Eugene, i'm sure there will be no arguments with the bourbon and rum on tap.

:beer:


----------



## hairofthedog (15/9/07)

cloudy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No matter how many people i ask, they all have there own procedures for carbonating a keg. some things seem to work for some and not for others. So i'm just wondering how do YOU carbonate YOUR keg?
> 
> ...




hook it up at 120 for 2 days


----------



## big d (15/9/07)

The "Ross Method"
Give me a break.No offence to Ross but im sick and tired of hearing this method attributed to Ross as if he invented it or something.As mentioned before its called forced carbonation.Its old school stuff.
As old as keg shakers.
Next thing i hear will be that Ross invented homebrewing,mail order,vac pacs,and post pacs to get you ya stuff.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Jye (16/9/07)

BABBs got a tour of Burleigh Brewing Company yesterday and Brennan mentioned that they bung their fermenters 1 plato before final gravity to naturally carbonate. He said this doesnt effect the attenuation or the final product and it is then left to age before filtering.

Have any of you conical guys tried this? Im going to give it a go with my next hefe as I think it will help to mimic bottle conditioned hefes. But with no conical I will transfer from the fermenter to the keg before reaching FG.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/07)

big d said:


> The "Ross Method"
> Give me a break.No offence to Ross but im sick and tired of hearing this method attributed to Ross as if he invented it or something.As mentioned before its called forced carbonation.Its old school stuff.
> As old as keg shakers.
> Next thing i hear will be that Ross invented homebrewing,mail order,vac pacs,and post pacs to get you ya stuff.
> ...




True...

It is not the "Ross" method, but rather the method that Ross uses.....


There is a difference... B)


----------



## SJW (19/9/07)

A question for the blokes who rack directly to the keg. If u do this would'nt u end up with a lot of yeast on the bottom of the keg and therefor in your glass?
I would imagine that the beer would need to be down to the FG or u would need to keep burping the keg?
It sounds like the way to go, to avoid the extra transfer to the conditioning cube or fermenter by just racking to the keg.

Steve


----------



## Jye (19/9/07)

Steve, I usually filter to the keg but if Im not I will leave it to 'secondary' in the primary for a few days (generally the length of primary fermentation). Then cold condition for as long as you can to help drop out yeast, usually a week for me. 

You can also fine in the keg and Ive found gelatine to work well.


----------



## tangent (19/9/07)

the yeast settles on the bottom of the keg and you get some yeast in the 1st glass and the last one, the beers in the middle are all good.


----------



## Jye (19/9/07)

tangent said:


> the yeast settles on the bottom of the keg and you get some yeast in the 1st glass and the *last* one, the beers in the middle are all good.



Thats what I hate, it means the second last glass is the best beer from the keg and the one you should savor... but you get no warning that it is the second last


----------



## tangent (19/9/07)

it's a shock to us all Jye. the 2nd to last glass is usually the best damn beer of the keg as well.


----------



## SJW (19/9/07)

Sounds like you need a filter!


----------



## SJW (23/10/07)

What serving pressure do u guys use. There are stories on here from 20 kpa to 100 kpa.
I dont want to start a "tap war" but if using certain tap that is regulated, the serve pressure would be less critical.
So what is the general consensus?


----------



## chovain (23/10/07)

SJW said:


> What serving pressure do u guys use. There are stories on here from 20 kpa to 100 kpa.
> I dont want to start a "tap war" but if using certain tap that is regulated, the serve pressure would be less critical.
> So what is the general consensus?



I use ProMash to work out the carbonation pressure (usually about 70-120 kPa), and hold it at that for serving. I then have a decent length of beer line loosely coiled (about 5m of 6mm ID line, from memory), to bring my serving pressure down to about 20-30 kPa (again, I'm working from memory).

I used to have a short beer line, but got glass after glass of froth at a gauge pressure of anything over about 40kPa. If I ever forgot to bring the pressure back up when it wasn't in use, I'd end up with a flat beer .

I think I used this page to do my balancing calculations.


----------



## skb (11/2/08)

I normally sit it at 30 psi for two days... but have had one of my kegs at 30 psi for 4 days now and the beer is still not carbonated ?? anybody else ever had this problem, it is as if the beer does not like CO2...


----------



## Screwtop (11/2/08)

skb said:


> I normally sit it at 30 psi for two days... but have had one of my kegs at 30 psi for 4 days now and the beer is still not carbonated ?? anybody else ever had this problem, it is as if the beer does not like CO2...




What I can tell you is that I find the same thing occasionally, mostly with big beers. What I can't explain is why ?


Screwy


----------



## haysie (11/2/08)

#1 keg gets full on gas for a day #2 keg gets full on gas the next day #3 keg same routine , then back too #1. if its too carbed, vent it, if its under carbed move to the next keg. Unorthodox but really simple.


----------



## skb (11/2/08)

Sounds like it might just be a flat beer, real shame the flavour is great. It was my first "dry hop" beer and like a lot of things I am finding another simple thing that adds the flavour big time.


----------



## Adamt (11/2/08)

Screwtop said:


> What I can tell you is that I find the same thing occasionally, mostly with big beers. What I can't explain is why ?
> 
> Screwy




Rate of dissolution of carbon dioxide will be slower into a solution with more solutes already dissolved.

i.e. A higher FG beer (with more sugar, malt, dextrins, whatever installed) inhibits dissolution of carbon dioxide so it will take longer.


----------



## oldbugman (11/2/08)

Is the beer cold?

Is the disconnect engaging properly? I had a weird one the other day where filtering was taking ages, till I removed the disconnect and put it back on.


----------



## skb (12/2/08)

Will tconnect and disconnect. beer is cold at around 4c


----------



## drag (12/2/08)

How many glasses have you pulled from it?
I find the first 5 or so dont give great head & seem flat.
After that all good.
This is with serving pressure of 100 for week & half @ 5deg.


----------



## Kingy (12/2/08)

if im in a hurry and running low on stocks ill force carb (ross method) so it s drinkable. It still takes a day a day or 2 to be at equilibrium.

Otherwise ill just connect it up to the gas at serving pressure and let it carb up slowly over a week or 2 while the aged beers get drunk.

When the aged beers are gone and if the next keg in line hasnt fully carbed up yet, ill just do the ross method again. 

Finding it hard to keep 4 kegs full, they used to be near full all the time, but since going to all grain (21 brews ago) the kegs appear to just evaperate. 
I think, jeez, this beer is awesome and then the keg blows dry. :lol: But there is always one in line it might be a quick wheat beer but therez always a spare lol.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/2/08)

razz said:


> Burping is the venting of CO2 through the relief to push any 02 out.




Done so much reading much can't find out the obvious. When do you stop burping the keg ?

Here we are now. My virgin kegging experience. Just filled a corny from a cold cube, plus have a second keg that was previously gassed then taken off the gas and warmed up abit. It too is now cold.

Have connected the gas - Harris 601, going to both kegs - 15psi on the dial with fridge temperature at 6C. Both beers simple ales. Have burped the newly filled keg (it came to about 4 inches short of top). Question - when hitting the relief valve, when do I know I've expelled all the oxygen? Did it for about 6 sec in three short bursts - will that do it ? Or should I be waiting for something else ?


----------



## SJW (13/2/08)

I fill to just below the gas dip tube. And only burp 3 little half second squirts. It does not matter if all the o2 is out as the c02 will form a layer over the beer anyway.


----------



## pint of lager (13/2/08)

The CO2 will not form a protective layer, if it was a layer, it would be a liquid. Gas is mostly empty space with the molecules whizzing around, plenty of room for your oxygen molecules to enter your wort.

Burp the keg.

Bring the pressure in the headspace up to 2 bar. Turn off gas. Release pressure valve till no more gas comes out. Turn gas back on. Repeat three times.

Bring pressure back up. Check for leaks.

Gas up using whatever method you want.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/2/08)

pint of lager said:


> The CO2 will not form a protective layer, if it was a layer, it would be a liquid. Gas is mostly empty space with the molecules whizzing around, plenty of room for your oxygen molecules to enter your wort.
> 
> Burp the keg.
> 
> Bring the pressure in the headspace up to 2 bar. Turn off gas. Release pressure valve till no more gas comes out. Turn gas back on. Repeat three times. Bring pressure back up. Check for leaks. Gas up using whatever method you want.



POL - still a novice. Please confirm if 2 Bar is the level on the dial approx 30psi.

Kegs have been on the gas now 3 hours. Still burp and re-gas three times ? Or this only just after filling the keg ?


----------



## pint of lager (13/2/08)

When you fill the keg with beer, burp it. 

Now that you are gassing your keg, don't worry about burping it. Just remember for next time.

One gauge on your reg has two scales on it. 2 bar is very close to 30psi. 

They are both ways of describing pressure. A bit like kilometres per hour or miles per hour when talking about speed.


----------



## skb (14/2/08)

Have taken about 4 beers from it still flat very strange.. have had at 25Psi must be for a week now.


----------

